# Swift red marker light mounting



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

The one on the van is fine i took it off because it wasn't lit after we set off home, so I investigated it and wiggled the bulb and connectors, but putting it back on the silly rubber screw holder whis very perished dissappearinto the hole so I need to get some more, this is the fitting, but I need the black rubber bit, I don't seem to be able to find that, I'll buy some spare as I'm sure to need them eventually.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2-Swift-...-/361422993228?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286










Any ideas?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Click...


Rubber insert nuts? Loads on ebay.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

The fixings arrived today, piece of cake refitting the marker lights.

Link in case anyone else needs some, I got ten so I can sort all mine out

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/201499994097?var=500681112067&hash=item2eea55e7f1:g:rmcAAOSwuwBbV1mz


----------

